# Alligator guides



## wiggins7070 (Feb 7, 2010)

I would like to know if anyone knows a good guide or area to find gators if i was picked for the quota hunt thanks


----------



## sowega hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

Which area are you signed up for?


----------



## mcarge (Feb 7, 2010)

I am not sure what area you will be hunting. Down here on the coast Jack Douglas is the man for the job.


----------



## Full Pull (Feb 7, 2010)

I want to get on a Gator hunt my self.


----------



## Michael (Feb 7, 2010)

I've put several guys on Gators from the Savannah River


----------



## markland (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm gonna be doing some West side hunts as well as mid-south.  Holler at me, don't know anything about the East side.

Boy did I work that wrong, I meant to say I know the West side and mid-South, not much on the East side, but not hard to find and get on alligators, have had no problem getting them in the boat, just finding large ones over 12ft can be difficult, but just killing an alligator is not problem!


----------



## wiggins7070 (Feb 9, 2010)

i really dont know yet was trying to get an idea of guides and see where the best gators are and the best chance of getting drawed


----------



## Bell_Man (Feb 9, 2010)

Gary Frye he is frydaddy on this forum.


----------



## killa86 (Feb 9, 2010)

my bro in law went with backwaterboarhunts out of richmond hill ga excellent hunt and also has great hog hunts as well, his gator was 10'8"


----------



## wiggins7070 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Thanks*

hey thanks for all the info now lets see if i can get a permit. Michael those are some nice gators.


----------



## Michael (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## TDB (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats some nice gators


----------

